# I Keep Breaking My Woods



## ElPrezidente

Hey. Some of you guys might find this funny. I started golfing a few weeks ago. So far I've only been going to the driving range to get an idea for my range. Anyways... I've gone through two 3woods and two 5woods. Three had graphite shafts and one had a steel shaft. They all broke where the head meets the shaft. This is really starting to piss me off. I know I'm not making the best contact so far but everytime they broke was on solid contact. Any ideas on what I am doing wrong or what clubs I should invest in. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Thumperfive

hmm... what brand were they? Used or new? Sounds like you may have gotten some "bad" ones... they shouldn't be breaking THAT easily, unless you're Superman or the Hulk hiding out on the driving range!


----------



## ElPrezidente

Well. I bought a set of used clubs on Ebay. They are Spalding. They were in pretty good condition. Then i replaced them with two clubs that I also purchased on Ebay. They were Adams Golf brand. I know they are not the best but from what i got told by some people at the range, even crappy clubs shouldn't break like that. Maybe I should get off the Bonds training routine lol...


----------



## Thumperfive

lol!

yep, stay away from the "special" pills... or just switch out for a hardwood bat instead of that putter!

there'd be a sight to see!


----------



## CanCaddy

Yep, I'd cut down on those sports energy drinks, especially if you are buying them from the same people supplying Bonds  

I wonder if your clubs are defective? Were the sellers you got them from online and at eBay ones with excellent feedback scores? I know the bargains can be enticing, but I really don't think it's a good idea to buy a golf club without running it through a few practice swings just to see how it feels in your hands before buying it. Plus, if you had bought locally, I can't think of a shop around that wouldn't refund your purchase price if the woods break that easy. Sounds to me like there is something not quite right with your clubs. Can you get in touch with the sellers and see if they'd like to work something out with you?


----------



## fitz-uk

I have gone through 2 callaway drivers in the same manor.

Im guessing you have quite a fast swing... 

The answer I found after a couple of new drivers and about 3 hours with a pro was that I was putting too much torque through the shaft, and so the shaft was falling apart.

Id reccomend that you head to a local shop where you can try clubs, get your swing speed checked and try something with a shaft more set up for more powerful swing speeds. 

FWIW I now have the fujikura speeder shaft in my driver and it has made a massive difference.


----------



## Thumperfive

and if you break them at the store, well... they can help you figure out what's going on!

just stop taking those Barry Bonds vitamins...


----------



## Prea

Are you hitting behind the ball/chunking your other shots, if you are that is probably the problem there, I did that when I started playing also.


----------



## Thumperfive

ah, good point! Are you hitting the ground, perhaps? that would explain the breaking darned easily...


----------



## Prea

There was a kid on the golf team that broke a couple drivers because of hitting behind the ball.


----------



## PRGolfer

Are you sure you're trying to play golf, or baseball??? :laugh: Same thing happened to me the first time I went to the range, got a driver from the place, and when I'm about to finish the game, broke!!!  Is just a matter of practice... :thumbsup:


----------



## Thumperfive

whoa... what ARE you guys drinking? too much Red Bull?


----------



## Prea

^^Huh?


----------

